# What Happened??



## GA DAWG (May 17, 2012)

To all the coon hunters on here?Dang, Yall all quit or get bluedogs or something and dont wanna tell anybody


----------



## thomas gose (May 17, 2012)

still runnin walkers here!! this forum has just lost its steam!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, I guess I'll might need to start talking about off breeds again. Like how they boooo hoooo around all night and are mean as crap and dont start treeing untill they are 3 lol... You think that might work? For those who dont agree with that. PKC HUNT tonight. Dawsonville Ga. 9pm deadline


----------



## poolecw (May 17, 2012)

Happens every year around this time


----------



## thomas gose (May 18, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Yeah, I guess I'll might need to start talking about off breeds again. Like how they boooo hoooo around all night and are mean as crap and dont start treeing untill they are 3 lol... You think that might work? For those who dont agree with that. PKC HUNT tonight. Dawsonville Ga. 9pm deadline



hahahahaha


----------



## mlandrum (May 18, 2012)

Hey Dog---- they all sold their cooney dogs and buying BLUE TICK Beagles and gonna rabbit hunt this fall


----------



## GA DAWG (May 18, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> Hey Dog---- they all sold their cooney dogs and buying BLUE TICK Beagles and gonna rabbit hunt this fall


 I wouldnt doubt it but they could of still kept the big blue dogs. Its about the same thing listening to them coon hunt as a good rabbit race. NOTHING EVER GETS TREED


----------



## willcox (May 19, 2012)

CAREFUL THERE BOYS  . YOU GONNA MESS AROUND AND LET THAT BABBLING AND SLICK TREEING WAKE UP OLE BLOOOO


----------



## Nimrod71 (May 20, 2012)

I think is just the season thing.  Running coons is out and running dears are in.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 20, 2012)

willcox said:


> CAREFUL THERE BOYS  . YOU GONNA MESS AROUND AND LET THAT BABBLING AND SLICK TREEING WAKE UP OLE BLOOOO


I thought you Musta retired or something.


----------



## holler tree (May 20, 2012)

poolecw said:


> Happens every year around this time


----------



## willcox (May 20, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I thought you Musta retired or something.




Just had alot going on and too many thin skins were getting their feelings hurt on here  but im bout ready for some good ole trash talk as long as those sensitive walcur boys dont get their panties twisted up


----------



## willcox (May 20, 2012)

After all it is the time of year for you walcur boys to really shine !!!!!!


----------



## MrBull (May 20, 2012)

Im tryin to catch up on honey-do's that I didnt get done from Sep. through turkey season. lol. It was kinda cool here lastnight and I should have went.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 20, 2012)

We can always cause trouble on ukc. Nearly all them have thin skin


----------



## GA DAWG (May 20, 2012)

willcox said:


> After all it is the time of year for you walcur boys to really shine !!!!!!


Im predicting a walcur will win every major event from now till Nov.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (May 20, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Im predicting a walcur will win every major event from now till Nov.



And every major event from november til this time next year!


----------



## willcox (May 20, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Im predicting a walcur will win every major event from now till Nov.



will go along with that and say that they will win past november cause they gonna make anybody that goes from now till then mad enuff to quit   you know how them handlers get blind and all when they go with a real coon dog


----------



## thomas gose (May 21, 2012)

willcox said:


> will go along with that and say that they will win past november cause they gonna make anybody that goes from now till then mad enuff to quit   you know how them handlers get blind and all when they go with a real coon dog



Welcome back Willcox!


----------



## tree daddy 7 (May 21, 2012)

Still here,,,,


----------



## willcox (May 21, 2012)

thomas gose said:


> Welcome back Willcox!



WELL THANK YOU MR GOSE        FIGURED YOU BOYS WAS BOUT TO TURN ON EACH OTHER SO I WOULD DO MY GOOD DEED FOR THE YEAR AND PROVIDE YALL WITH A BLUE PUNCHING BAG


----------



## Brian Ratliff (May 21, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Yeah, I guess I'll might need to start talking about off breeds again. Like how they boooo hoooo around all night and are mean as crap and dont start treeing untill they are 3 lol... You think that might work? For those who dont agree with that. PKC HUNT tonight. Dawsonville Ga. 9pm deadline




Some of us actually coonhunt instead of talk about it....


----------



## GA DAWG (May 22, 2012)

Yeah right. I didn't see you at the Pkc hunt with no red dog.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (May 22, 2012)

Come to think of it iv never seen you at a hunt either. May be cause we live 300 miles apart?


----------



## nuttinbutblue (May 23, 2012)

Hey who won that PKC hunt ? Must have been something besides a walcur


----------



## GA DAWG (May 24, 2012)

nuttinbutblue said:


> Hey who won that PKC hunt ? Must have been something besides a walcur


Hard for a walcur not to win when thats all thats brave enough to show up Before anybody says anything it was with plus points to


----------



## willcox (May 24, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Hard for a walcur not to win when thats all thats brave enough to show up Before anybody says anything it was with plus points to



usually is plus point when just walcur handlers are together isnt it


----------



## englishmonster (May 28, 2012)

it looks like breeds other than walkers are making top news. Larry Wilcox and his english dogs. WORLD CHAMPIONS! leopard cur at tha Winter Classic.just remember walcur folks, if it wernt for other breeds, yall wouldnt be hunting walcurs.lol! we need to see more B@T,s win these hunts. happy hunting houndsmen!


----------



## GA DAWG (May 28, 2012)

Uh yeah. That ain't gonna happen. Don't believe me? Another Pkc hunt Thur night. Let's see what wins it


----------



## Murphy (May 28, 2012)

Black and Tans? Are they having competition possum hunts now? Those Black dogs and Redbones would be running those hunts lol If you could get the red dogs away from the turtle hunts or the Black dogs out from under the porch....


----------



## GA DAWG (May 28, 2012)

The black dog association is offering 10k if a black dog wins the ukc world hunt this yr. You think the walker or english breed would do that? Heck no. They know they'd have to give it away  They are a nice black dog in north ga I hear. I don't think he hunts ukc much though.


----------



## Murphy (May 28, 2012)

Neither would the Blue folks they can't even stick with one association bboa bbcha sba they all dislike the other lol


----------



## englishmonster (May 28, 2012)

calm down children


----------



## GA DAWG (May 28, 2012)

That can't be all the bluetick groups.  I know they got more than that lol. Do they still have their own personal world hunt or did that whole final cast getting scratched for fighting put a end to that?


----------



## Brian Ratliff (May 29, 2012)

*Redogs!!!*


----------



## Murphy (May 30, 2012)

Them are the same coon Trone posed with y'all must share a freezer....... 

Bahahaha only dog I've sent home for fighting was a Black dog and he was hunting in a BBCHA hunt!  

Sorry bud but ya gotta go home  Mean ol black dogs!


----------



## Brian Ratliff (May 30, 2012)

Same coon with the same 2 reddogs treeing them.


----------



## nuttinbutblue (May 30, 2012)

There r mean dogs in EVERY breed !!!!!!!!!!! The problem is handler that will hunt those dogs with other dogs r invite someone to hunt with them r load them up and haul them to a hunt,but they do!


----------



## GA DAWG (May 30, 2012)

Might be mean dogs in every breed but theys more in the bluetick and plott breed than any Other!  That's a proven fact. LoL.


----------



## Ray Lilly (May 31, 2012)

Murphy said:


> Black and Tans? Are they having competition possum hunts now? Those Black dogs and Redbones would be running those hunts lol If you could get the red dogs away from the turtle hunts or the Black dogs out from under the porch....


Easy now!!!! There aint nothin wrong with a grinner every now and then! It would get boring without a good ol dog whoopin!


----------



## Ray Lilly (May 31, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> The black dog association is offering 10k if a black dog wins the ukc world hunt this yr. You think the walker or english breed would do that? Heck no. They know they'd have to give it away  They are a nice black dog in north ga I hear. I don't think he hunts ukc much though.


Yeah that 10k is quickly making some slick handlers. I went to B&T Days as I normally do and it's normally alot of fun. This year it was a joke! Never seen as many investigations for cheating after a breed hunt. I love my black dogs but the people in the breed are all enemies with each other. You should read the UKC black & tan classifieds when your bored, never a dull moment! There's been several post deleted by ukc in the last couple days.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 31, 2012)

I know yall ain't gonna believe it but I saw a kitten coon today.  Earliest ever.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 31, 2012)

Ray Lilly said:


> Yeah that 10k is quickly making some slick handlers. I went to B&T Days as I normally do and it's normally alot of fun. This year it was a joke! Never seen as many investigations for cheating after a breed hunt. I love my black dogs but the people in the breed are all enemies with each other. You should read the UKC black & tan classifieds when your bored, never a dull moment! There's been several post deleted by ukc in the last couple days.


I'll be sure to check that out tonight when I get in..


----------



## deloach008 (May 31, 2012)

PKC in Waycross this Friday & Sat. night $500 added, bring some of those N. GA dogs down south and lets see what they got.  Brian, are you gonna be hunting Waycross this weekend?


----------



## englishmonster (Jun 2, 2012)

i hunt with plotts more often than any other breed. I HAVE NEVER SEEN AN ILL 1


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 2, 2012)

You must be hunting with the same couple ones over and over! They just Gritty as plott folk put it LoL.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a Buddy that Breeds,Raises,Trains,Buys & Sells Plotts from all lines & He has been since 1984. Id say over the years Iv personaly been in the woods with some 20-30 Plotts of all ages & Breeding. I have yet seen 1 that was mean Im not saying they dont exsit but Personaly for Me they havent. Iv seen them go with all kinds of company & alone. Packed them 3 deep in a box & watched 3-4 hammer on a tree without any problem on more than a few nights.

Michael how many plotts show up in your country & how many have you been in the woods with?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 2, 2012)

Nobody has em much up here. Our coon must be to thin and they don't range out fer enough. I've seen some show though. LoL!!!


----------



## Murphy (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm with them I've yet to see a gator Plott in the woods 
I always see the Blk&Tan Gators 
People see what they want sometimes Every dog could be a aggressor given the right circumstances


----------



## englishmonster (Jun 3, 2012)

tha majority of hounds ive hunted my hounds with are plotts. i have never seen an ill one


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Jun 3, 2012)

*we still making it happen!!!!!*

View My Video

View My Video


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice pup Mathew!!!


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks the blue one is mine the red female is my partners she is off trashy Daisey an Howells big timber sonny! Mines off hoss an Daisey duke she is back home in sc


----------



## Prorain (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm working 8 days a week and it's hot so my hounds are layed up doin family time.

Folks all i run is plotts and i've seen rough and sqweemish sissy's in all breeds but if you don't breed the good rough ones then you won't know what you got people have to just sitdown on there hounds and let them know who the boss is!


----------



## holler tree (Jun 4, 2012)

Prorain said:


> sitdown on there hounds and let them know who the boss is!



funny we use to call that "light broke" once an ill dog always an ill dog.


----------



## Ray Lilly (Jun 5, 2012)

Murphy said:


> I'm with them I've yet to see a gator Plott in the woods
> I always see the Blk&Tan Gators
> People see what they want sometimes Every dog could be a aggressor given the right circumstances


How many B&T's are there around Albany? Did'nt know there were any around there. I've thought about it but cant think of any one breed that I've hunted with more mean dogs than another. Maybe Walkers but thats because I hunt with more of them. There used to be some rough red dogs around years ago but i dont see any red dogs at all any more at the hunts other than Tim Trone and his dog aint rough. I have drew some rough B&T's at B&T days over the years but not worse than any other breed.


----------



## coonhunter1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

Anybody been getting any coons treed. It has been kinda slow around here.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 6, 2012)

They moving some here. Course its been cool and wet. Time for kittens almost. Gonna be early this yr I think.


----------



## coonhunter1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm going tonight to see what we can do. got a young dog i'm trying to get pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Ray Lilly (Jun 6, 2012)

coonhunter1985 said:


> Anybody been getting any coons treed. It has been kinda slow around here.


It's been slow the last several months here but the last 2 weeks have been a little better. Snakes are on the move!


----------



## coonhunter1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

I know my wife killed a big mocasin down the road where i usually turn out. So i got that in the back of my mind now. But got a young knucklehead i would say about half way trained so can't quit on him till winter.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 6, 2012)

Ticks are worse than I ever saw them here!!!!!! I been drinking vinegar. Spraying and still getting them off me. Chiggers been getting me to. Oh well. Suck it up I recken lol.


----------



## coonhunter1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

we aint had trouble with ticks here much. Im having more trouble finding someone to hunt with than anything i guess you have to seperate the men from the boys


----------



## Carl4th (Jun 7, 2012)

thank god for coon hunters again I almost thought they were just gunna turn this into a rabbit hunting forum


----------



## englishmonster (Jun 9, 2012)

its prime coon huntin weathor! damp ground and cool nights


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 9, 2012)

The blues, black dogs and red dogs and plotts out numbered the walker dogs at our hunt last night. Yall wanna guess what won anyhow? LoL!


----------



## coonhunter1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

We went last night got a couple treed.


----------



## englishmonster (Jun 10, 2012)

fertalizer in a bag,and crap in tha field, guess what they do? when applied correctly they both produce tha same results


----------



## coonhunter1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thats pretty good. lol


----------



## gacooner72 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ga dawg ask boy about me and ol blue tearin him up the other night!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 18, 2012)

gacooner72 said:


> Ga dawg ask boy about me and ol blue tearin him up the other night!!!!!


I know that can't be. BOY ain't been hunting surely


----------



## coonhunter1985 (Jun 18, 2012)

what is the longest yall ever run a coon.Run the other night for about 2 hours for he went up a tree. That is the longest i have ever run one he covered about 3 miles


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 19, 2012)

I ain't ever run one that far. Ever.


----------



## englishmonster (Jun 19, 2012)

if it was a female, she may of had some kittins close by. thuus tha reason for running so long


----------



## coonhunter1985 (Jun 19, 2012)

IT was a big ole boar coon. Sucker was built like a grey hound. I have never seen one run like that. I was going to shock my dog 2 or three diferent times cause i thought he was on a deer . I not sure but i think he even went up a tree one time . the tracker was saying he was treed. my dog was barking like he was treed was getting ready to go in to him and then they was gone again. I was proud of the ole blue dog. he is you but he can run a track. Really starting to make a dog.


----------



## gacooner72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yea boy!!! The one that hunts 1 or 2 times a year!!!! LOL


----------



## coonhunter1985 (Jun 21, 2012)

more like 1 or 2 times every 5 years!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 22, 2012)

coonhunter1985 said:


> more like 1 or 2 times every 5 years!!!!!!!!!!


You know Boy to? Dern, he must really get around. Didn't think he left the county that much.


----------



## gacooner72 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yea this is Caleb stepp


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 25, 2012)

gacooner72 said:


> Yea this is Caleb stepp


Yeah I had that figured out.  I was talking last to the other feller. Yall come on up and hunt some. Got a Pkc hunt Thur. Buddy hunt the next Thur and a ukc that sat I think. Ain't sure about it. I ain't really got nothing. My old dogs 10. Can't handle this heat. I guess I'll hunt my 13 month old. Should be easy pickins for yall. I'll just be donating


----------



## gacooner72 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yea I should be there!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 22, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> The blues, black dogs and red dogs and plotts out numbered the walker dogs at our hunt last night. Yall wanna guess what won anyhow? LoL!



Must of been one of those PKC hunts? Leaves on, them walker dogs treeing left and right huh..Circle it boys there must of been two coons cause that blue dog kept goin and got treed in there deep. You know all that track wallering by ol Blue meant the "first" of the two coons had time to get away and get deep while the other got pushed up by that walker. You know they're so fast they beat the coons to the tree alot of times.  I mean you figure if that walker gets lucky and trees one thats seen you got your plus points..and the blue dog trees one and yall are even. But with it being you cant see 20ft up a 100ft tall tree you gotta circle the 4-5 trees the walker dog makes before you get to ol blue. I mean you even say it yourself that yall aint got no coons up there. So scorecard look something like..

Ghorleys Summer Special: 225+ 1200 circle
BDM's Treed with the Meat Ol Blue : 225+ 

Thats why you got that pup from Clyde right..needed a good dog to hunt during the winter..I understand..had to give it to a friend so you techincally dont own a blue dog but gotta have something to hunt while the Summer Special is laid up over winter due to a sudden medical problem that requires him to be put up for a couple months and when hes ready to go by golly spring is rolling around and the leaves are back out and so is Ghorleys Summer Special



BLUE DOG MAFIA in the house!


----------



## jcb11realtree (Jul 22, 2012)

it dont matter what breed it is as long as it puts meat in a tree i dont care and them hunt things are bull the best dog dont always win,i have seen dogs slick tree every tree and win


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 22, 2012)

ArmyTaco said:


> Must of been one of those PKC hunts? Leaves on, them walker dogs treeing left and right huh..Circle it boys there must of been two coons cause that blue dog kept goin and got treed in there deep. You know all that track wallering by ol Blue meant the "first" of the two coons had time to get away and get deep while the other got pushed up by that walker. You know they're so fast they beat the coons to the tree alot of times.  I mean you figure if that walker gets lucky and trees one thats seen you got your plus points..and the blue dog trees one and yall are even. But with it being you cant see 20ft up a 100ft tall tree you gotta circle the 4-5 trees the walker dog makes before you get to ol blue. I mean you even say it yourself that yall aint got no coons up there. So scorecard look something like..
> 
> Ghorleys Summer Special: 225+ 1200 circle
> BDM's Treed with the Meat Ol Blue : 225+
> ...


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol


----------



## willcox (Jul 24, 2012)

armytaco said:


> must of been one of those pkc hunts? Leaves on, them walker dogs treeing left and right huh..circle it boys there must of been two coons cause that blue dog kept goin and got treed in there deep. You know all that track wallering by ol blue meant the "first" of the two coons had time to get away and get deep while the other got pushed up by that walker. You know they're so fast they beat the coons to the tree alot of times.  I mean you figure if that walker gets lucky and trees one thats seen you got your plus points..and the blue dog trees one and yall are even. But with it being you cant see 20ft up a 100ft tall tree you gotta circle the 4-5 trees the walker dog makes before you get to ol blue. I mean you even say it yourself that yall aint got no coons up there. So scorecard look something like..
> 
> Ghorleys summer special: 225+ 1200 circle
> bdm's treed with the meat ol blue : 225+
> ...



thats what i'm talkin about


----------



## eric4jr88 (Jul 24, 2012)

I've hunted about every other kind of coon hound, but never had the pleasure of hunting with a plott. As far as I know, no one around here has any. At least they never show up to any of our local hunts with any... 
So, is there anyone on here with a good plott anywhere near me that wants to go hunting? I've got a lease in Carroll Co and Heard Co we can go to...


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Aug 5, 2012)

View My Video


----------



## ryan_beasley (Aug 6, 2012)

Dang I've missed you guys!  Brian, you cheated. You can't post pictures on this forum!  Almost sounds like you're saying, "here's mine, where is yours?"


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 6, 2012)

It's about time Taco and the BLUE-BOYS showed up!!!!!


----------



## bjoiner (Aug 6, 2012)

i have seen all breeds in ukc or pkc in the hunts and it does not what what kind they are they always have the same  excuses why there dog did not win or didn't tree a coon or not even leave the road.The best way to find out who has the best dog is go to a hunt.there are good dogs in all breeds and sorry ones in there also


----------

